# Getting in with ANY job arranged?



## Scallywag (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi.

First up, after reading the forum over weeks BIG thanks to AULD YIN for all the effort. You're helping more people out than you interact with for sure.:clap2:


:ranger:Ok so I'm reading and thinking for the last 6 months on cic.gc.ca and here about making the move from Ireland to perhaps Victoria BC area. Understanding how to go about it is a nightmare. So with that in mind I'm my questions might be a bit unclear too.:confused2:

The PR list is 3+ years long which is a bad surprise but I'm sure they have reasons for that. So I don't understand this option, am I supposed to apply now, pay big fees and plan to move in 2014?

I could potentially get in on the preferred occupations list in I.T. with 77 points but I don't want to do I.T. anymore but if I did how long does it take from applying today to moving?

If I get an IT job on the preferred occupations list am I chained to that job once I get in until some other condition is met like applying and waiting 3 years for pr?

I'd like to roll back 15 years and work as a hotel repair man again. (I was happy at that). Now here's the thing, if I get a job using the phone and internet at say Hotel California or even as road sweeper or carpet installer will that get me in? Will the employer have some red tape or just me? Do they have to state they can't find someone suitable local first etc? Can you get in by gaining ANY employment at all?


Any help appreciated thanks.

Ray.


----------



## Gotocanada (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi. I can't help with the employment questions but I think I may be able to help with the PR question......

Applicants that applied before Feb 2008 are being processed under the old rules and it is taking forever. We applied July 2007 and we haven't even had our medicals yet! Folks that applied after Feb 2008 are being processed under new rules and should get visas in 6 - 12 months if you apply as a skilled worker. 

So, if you applied now you could be living in Canada by Christmas!

As for changing your career I don't think you can do that if you haven't worked in that field recently. Probably best to go with your IT background and look to change your career path after you have citizenship? I am no expert so maybe look on the CIC website?

Good luck


----------



## Scallywag (Feb 14, 2010)

Gotocanada said:


> Hi. I can't help with the employment questions but I think I may be able to help with the PR question......
> ...
> 
> Good luck




Thanks a mil for the reply and I'm waiting for more :0)

_(Please oh please let Eng beat Fra this weekend in the 6 Nations ;0))_


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Scallywag said:


> Hi.
> 
> First up, after reading the forum over weeks BIG thanks to AULD YIN for all the effort. You're helping more people out than you interact with for sure.:clap2:
> 
> ...


It appears you're confused between a Permanent Resident (PR) visa and a Temporary Work Permit (TWP),
If you qualify and obtain a PR visa, albeit using your IT qualifications/experience, you can work at any job you want and at any location in Canada. The Canadian Government would not require to track your movements in regards to where you live and what you work at.
As another poster stated, the timeline now for a PR visa is averaging 7 months for recent and new applicants, so you should get your application in motion.
A TWP visa is obtained with pre-arranged employment and is good for two years. You must work at the job obtained for the two years or until PR status is obtained. If you lose the job you have 90 days to find another with an employer who has/obtains a LMO or you must leave the country.


----------



## Scallywag (Feb 14, 2010)

Ok so if I go for the PR and it's taking too long - let's say I'm seeing good opportunities pass by - can I still take up the TWP? or will this cause complications in the PR process?

A young friend of mine doesn't have enough points. Can he use any pre-arranged job to get the TWP?


What's an "LMO"?


----------



## Scallywag (Feb 14, 2010)

...and what about gaining a driving license? Can I do this on the TWP?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Scallywag said:


> Ok so if I go for the PR and it's taking too long - let's say I'm seeing good opportunities pass by - can I still take up the TWP? or will this cause complications in the PR process?
> 
> A young friend of mine doesn't have enough points. Can he use any pre-arranged job to get the TWP?
> 
> ...


Obtaining a TWP is not an easy task. You need to find an employer willing to apply for a LMO and get approval to hire you. There's a great deal of paperwork involved and most employers not willing to do the work. However you can switch to a TWP application but I think it will delay things at the Government end. As far as your friend is concerned *ANY* pre-arranged job will not do it. The Government of Canada has the right to refuse (and does) a LMO if it believes a resident Canadian is available for the position.

If you have a UK licence at present most Provinces will just exchange it for their Drivers Licence without a test. Just Google the Province you are hoping to go to.


----------



## Ennisliving (Jun 10, 2010)

Gotocanada said:


> Hi. I can't help with the employment questions but I think I may be able to help with the PR question......
> 
> Applicants that applied before Feb 2008 are being processed under the old rules and it is taking forever. We applied July 2007 and we haven't even had our medicals yet! Folks that applied after Feb 2008 are being processed under new rules and should get visas in 6 - 12 months if you apply as a skilled worker.
> 
> ...


We applied for our PR in August 2008 and still haven't received visa's yet although I do think - fingers crossed we are near the end of the process


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> It appears you're confused between a Permanent Resident (PR) visa and a Temporary Work Permit (TWP),
> 
> A TWP visa is obtained with pre-arranged employment and is good for two years. You must work at the job obtained for the two years or until PR status is obtained.
> 
> If you lose the job you have 90 days to find another with an employer who has/obtains a LMO or you must leave the country.


I don't think those statements are strictly true as I have had TWP's issued to me that lasted 3 Years.

As for the 90 day condition, unless you got a new job offer within weeks it would be technically impossible as LMO' take 6 - 8 weeks to process.

Also, I lost my last job in 2008 when my employer closed the Canadian site. Although I was on an employer-specific work permit (expiring June 2010). I qualified for EI and was informed by Service Canada that I could remain in Canada until my TWP expired. When I was offered a new Job I simply applied for a new TWP (with the +ve LMO). Finding a new Job, LMO and TWP took 11 months.

I've now got provincial nomination and am pursuing PR via that route.


----------

